# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  > Отчеты сервиса лечения VirusInfo  >  not functioning normally (заявка №111680)

## CyberHelper

Пользователь обратился в сервис 911, указав на следующие проблемы в работе его компьютера:
I do a google search.  I click on my selected search choice and I am always redirected somewhere else.  Also all browers freeze up. At freeze up ctrl alt del does not work.  I have to do forced system shut down.  I have webroot antivirus installed.  I try running a scan and it freezes up the entire system after scanning about 650000 files.  I downloaded Kisp.... virus removal tool, scan found no virus.
Дата обращения: 24.09.2011 19:43:11
Номер заявки: 111680

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

*25.09.2011 3:00:04* на зараженном компьютере были обнаружены следующие вредоносные файлы:
 *C:\\Windows\\assembly\\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\  \Inkjet.Automation\\01ab5a4d983964cf31a665a7915b5b  86\\Inkjet.Automation.ni.dll* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 169984 байт версия: "7.1.6.30" копирайты: "© Eastman Kodak Company, 2011.  All rights reserved." *C:\\Windows\\assembly\\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\  \Inkjet.Configuration\\1720e54e6a047174bd4aa222443  cdf59\\Inkjet.Configuration.ni.dll* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 80896 байт версия: "7.1.6.30" копирайты: "© Eastman Kodak Company, 2011.  All rights reserved." *C:\\Windows\\assembly\\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\  \Inkjet.DeviceSettin#\\b240d67214b3e609a03742b45b2  ae2a2\\Inkjet.DeviceSettings.ni.dll* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 98304 байт версия: "7.1.6.30" копирайты: "© Eastman Kodak Company, 2011.  All rights reserved." *C:\\Windows\\assembly\\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\  \Inkjet.Diagnostics\\f0c5402a0b38404b17bdae99f33d6  19e\\Inkjet.Diagnostics.ni.dll* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 105984 байт версия: "7.1.6.30" копирайты: "© Eastman Kodak Company, 2011.  All rights reserved." *C:\\Windows\\assembly\\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\  \Inkjet.Hardware\\21bf77554c1992cf96cc9cf4f5162476  \\Inkjet.Hardware.ni.dll* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 820736 байт версия: "7.1.6.30" копирайты: "© Eastman Kodak Company, 2011.  All rights reserved." *C:\\Windows\\assembly\\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\  \Inkjet.Localization\\cc967d7c31c2d3dc438878499abc  fc96\\Inkjet.Localization.ni.dll* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 237056 байт версия: "7.1.6.30" копирайты: "© Eastman Kodak Company, 2011.  All rights reserved." *C:\\Windows\\assembly\\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\  \Inkjet.Statistics\\af8516b5d583907863b21a5e45019f  23\\Inkjet.Statistics.ni.dll* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 178688 байт версия: "7.1.6.30" копирайты: "© Eastman Kodak Company, 2011.  All rights reserved." *C:\\Windows\\assembly\\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\  \Inkjet.Utilities\\a3472ee919a4cf858c67d5ab451b01d  e\\Inkjet.Utilities.ni.dll* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 283136 байт версия: "7.1.6.30" копирайты: "© Eastman Kodak Company, 2011.  All rights reserved." *C:\\Users\\Owner\\AppData\\Local\\Temp\\_uninst_88  895996.bat* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 364 байт *C:\\Users\\Owner\\AppData\\Local\\Temp\\_uninst_96  167430.bat* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 364 байт *C:\\Users\\Owner\\AppData\\Roaming\\wmidxe.dll* - HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic
 размер: 75776 байт версия: "1.03.01.0" копирайты: "© 2000-2005 Xerox" детект других антивирусов: BitDefender: Зловред Gen:Variant.Downloader.131; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Suprchu [Adw]

----------

